# The Speed Trap Thread.....



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2006)

Alright, I was thinking about this on Route 103 in Chester as I passed a spot that I got a $140 ticket at a few weeks ago on my way to Okemo.  It's just as you enter Chester on Route 103 Northbound it turns to 30 right before a curve and the cops sit there facing Southbound with a radar gun.  I got busted for a 47 in a 30 as I was passing the sign.  So come on fellow AZers let us know where there are traps set up on our way to the mountain.  I've also seen traps set up on I91 NB between the Mass/Vt border and exit 1.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 20, 2006)

the top speed trap to be aware of in ski country is route 4 entering/exiting woodstock.  you can almost always count on a cop sitting there just waiting to pick someone off for not dropping down to 25mph.

on highways, a statie is often parked on the medians of i91 between stj and lyndonville.  as a general rule, i always keep the speeds at 70mph or less on the highways any ways, but if you are heading to burke or jay or the townships, watch out for those median strips!  saw a DMV truck parked out just north of lyndonville twice today.

manchester, nh on i93 there is a nasty one just as you crest a ridge when the speed limit goes from 55 to 65.  it's right at the crest, then there is a downhill, and there is usually a cop pulling someone over just before the bridge.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Steve .... Just for the record folks, I don't condone dangerous speeding, especially through small towns but I'm talking about speed traps set up at tricky spots that will bust average joe skier.


----------



## hammer (Mar 20, 2006)

I head up and down Rt.3/Everett Turnpike through Nashua, NH on Saturday mornings and the NH state troopers like to set up speed traps between exits 1 and 3.  The speed limit is 55 MPH, but as long as you stay at 65 or under you are fine.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2006)

RT 7 in VT has been pretty busy in Mt. Tabor. I usually see someone pulled over on the way home on Sunday afternoons. Last week actually saw 3 people pulled over on the way up Friday night about 10:30.

And ofcourse there's the good ole Rutland police pulling people over on RT 4 going up to Killington, right at the Rutland/Mendon border.

Also, New York State Thruway, best guesstamite, mile markers 110-127. Seen people pulled over just about anytime, but especially going up on Friday nights.

Good thread.


----------



## Npage148 (Mar 20, 2006)

I doubt any of you run Rt 29 in eastern NY but if you do there are always cops on there.  The stretch from the VT boarder out to Galway.  The speed limit bounces all over the place and there are always cops waiting at the changes.  

Ill second andy's northway one too.  Mostly north of saratoga ill see cops sitting.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

Anywhere on 93 North or South from exit 23 to 32.  Everyday each direction someone is always pulled over.  Right after exit 20 North in Tilton or just before exit 20 coming south there is usually a trap as well.
  All the regulars have been stopped at least once.  Hard to keep a consistant speed with all the rolling hills.  Multiple traps also. On the  flats just before Ashland between exit 23 and 24 and  right before Plymouth on the right 1 mile before exit 26.  Are the most common.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2006)

good call bobr, i am always especially vigilent on 93 to keep the speed no more than 70mph due to nh staties high level of enforcement.  i actually got a warning once for going 75 but i swear i was only going 70, i was checking my speed often when i got nailed.  but then again, they were pulling over almost every car that was doing by as there were two cops, one checking speed and one signaling them over.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 21, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> I head up and down Rt.3/Everett Turnpike through Nashua, NH on Saturday mornings and the NH state troopers like to set up speed traps between exits 1 and 3.  The speed limit is 55 MPH, but as long as you stay at 65 or under you are fine.


They love to sit right at the welcome to NH sign on Rt 3. I see one there about once a week. Seeing as how the average speed is about 70 on Rt 3, I would think you would have to be cruising to be pulled over.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

I got a warning last summer.  He said where are you going.  I said hiking and my wife and We can't agree where.
  I said I know I was speeding the second I saw you no excuse. I want to hike and swim she wants to do shining rock.  He looked at my National forest passes....  Laughed at me and said.  I'll remember you, you must use this road alot.  Campton dump sticker may have helped.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll verify beano's rt 103 trap. There is almost always a cop right there- you come up a hill, adn curve just as you crest it, and blamo, there's the cop.

I also got nailed by Riverc0il's Manchester spot two weeks ago, about 1/2 mile before the limit goes back up to 65. I was stuck behind a minivan and a panel truck that were racing at exactly the same speed (just barely north of 55) for about 15 miles, and they finally moved far enough apart that I could get around them, which I did. As soon as I moved left in front of teh minivan, there was teh Statie with laser. He flagged me down, I explained that we were heading up to Cannon and that I'd been stuck behind the minivan, adn he gave me a warning. 85 in a 55. Wheew.

I'm not much of a speeder (generally 75 or a little under in 65's), but I really didn't want to be stuck behind two vehicles I couldn't see around for the rest of the drive.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Mar 21, 2006)

*Speed Trap Tips*

OK here are  few usefull hints to know you may be entering a speed trap
A.)  Big yellow sign that reads "Reduced Speed Ahead"
B.) any changes in speed limit signs
C.) Entering any small town after travelling through the sticks for a bit

Fact 'o thematter (my irish grandfathers name) is these rural cops have nothing to do during the week (unless there getting reports of serial cow-tipping) so when all of us weekend-warriors jam up to their neck-of-the-woods its like going into a controlled quail hunt.

so to avoid speed traps: just keep reading all the signs, slow down when approaching rural VT and NH towns and watch your speedo and dont rush- so what you get to your ski-house 20 minutes later, it's not like your rushing up there for the nightlife....


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 21, 2006)

wintersyndrome said:
			
		

> so when all of us weekend-warriors jam up to their neck-of-the-woods its like going into a controlled quail hunt.


They accidentally shoot each other?


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2006)

VT  State Police were out in full force on 91 last weekend..  Saw a few cars out..  Got hit with RADAR and LASER a few times...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 21, 2006)

Are radar detectors legal in all NE states?


----------



## smitty77 (Mar 21, 2006)

Rt.2 in Mass between Exits 18 and 26.  Usually hiding behind bridge abutments, behind guardrails, over rises, and behind the scrub on on-ramps.  They've been out in multiples, at any time of day, and now that the weather is warming up they're getting pretty fond of using the instant-on laser while leaning on the car.  The speed limit is 55, and it seems lately anything over 62 or so may put you in the breakdown lane.

Smitty


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Are radar detectors legal in all NE states?



I think only illegal in Ct...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> I think only illegal in Ct...


They are most definitely legal here in CT.  Unless they've changed the law since I stopped using one a few years ago....


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> They are most definitely legal here in CT.  Unless they've changed the law since I stopped using one a few years ago....




I take mine down when I cross the line into Ct...


----------



## Paul (Mar 21, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> I take mine down when I cross the line into Ct...



They've been legal in CT since the early 90s


----------



## Marc (Mar 21, 2006)

According to Trooper Greg Trehan whom I spoke with at the firehouse last week, detectors are legal in CT.



If anyone gives you anything about it, call him up at Troop D


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2006)

Paul said:
			
		

> They've been legal in CT since the early 90s


http://www.afn.org/~afn09444/scanlaws/laws/radar/ct.html

Since 1998 - cool...


----------



## Paul (Mar 21, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> http://www.afn.org/~afn09444/scanlaws/laws/radar/ct.html
> 
> Since 1998 - cool...



I meant late 90's


----------



## salida (Mar 21, 2006)

Ok 

A couple of things... I hate speed traps vehemently, with all my heart.

1.  I own a radar detector because I like to know when the cops are around, and yeah it's saved my butt a couple of times.

2.  <b>If speeding were really an issue of safety, the government would put electronic limiters on all new cars so they couldn't go over 65.  There would be cops enforcing the speed limit in towns, but not on the highway.  The point of this is, being pulled over is often times not about safety but about revenue.  Thus, by virtue of the rules, its easy for cops to pull you over and make a quick buck, and go on their merry way, while you're stuck with the ticket.</b>

3.  I drive a lot, to and from ski areas, and I hardly ever go much over 10 over on the highway.  Rt. 4 in VT is the worst, period.  I was in a ski bus (peter pan) and our driver got pulled over right before the big right hand turn in town.  We were following a group of cars, and we were all going incredibly slow.  We got pulled over, apparently doing 43 in a 25...  Impossible for this huge bus to come into that turn doing 43.  The drive got upwards of a 600 dollar fine (ps we had mass plates).

4.  NH is rutheless on the interstate.  93 is bad, but I think 89 may be even worse.  On a weekly basis just north of exit 6 (89) they have air po-po doing there thing, pulling basically everyone over on the high way.

rant over, did i mention how much i hate speed traps


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2006)

> If speeding were really an issue of safety, the government would put electronic limiters on all new cars so they couldn't go over 65.


i hate speed traps too, but this wouldn't work.  sometimes you NEED to excelerate in a bad situation to avoid an accident.  putting a limit on cars at 65 could cause accidents if someone needs to accelerate.  also, some states have higher limits than 65.  where do you cap the limit?  also, putting a cap threatens changes to the limit if states want to increase.  what about racing on a controlled course with no speed limit?  limiting speeds on cars also would prohibit car racing.  besides, the car and nascar lobbyists would never allow this type of legislation into open session  it is all about driving smart and driving an appropriate speed for your surroundings.  passing people on the highway doing 85mph is dangerous.  so is doing more than 25 through a busy downtown.  other than that, speed should be flexible and based upon the conditions at hand including traffic, weather, and type of road.  in most areas, traffic enforcement is both about safety AND revenue.  i only get upset because i get a warning for doing like 73 in a 65 when someone doing 85mph and weaving recklessly never gets caught because of their detector.


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 21, 2006)

Interestingly, detectors are going to be legal (if they aren't already) in Virginia because of the safety argument. The logic is, cops are there to slow down traffic and catch teh worst offenders. If a radar detector going off slows people down, then that just broadens the reach of the troopers, thereby increasing safety. Following that logic, having detectors be illegal removes the safety impact, meaning the cops are just there to give tickets, and that's not right. The actual legal argument is somewhat more elegant, but that's the gist.

I'd like to see a program for GPS where you can key in everywhere you see a cop or your detector goes off- over time, you could probably build up a pretty good set of data points. Extra points for integrating a radar detector into a GPS unit.


----------



## dmc (Mar 21, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i only get upset because i get a warning for doing like 73 in a 65 when someone doing 85mph and weaving recklessly never gets caught because of their detector.



RADAR detector only detect speed..  not recklessness...

If more cops were actually on the road - instead of hiding with RADAR and LASAR - they would catch these guys..


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 22, 2006)

salida said:
			
		

> 4.  NH is rutheless on the interstate.  93 is bad, but I think 89 may be even worse.  On a weekly basis just north of exit 6 (89) they have air po-po doing there thing, pulling basically everyone over on the high way.


I drive 89 pretty regularly and I rarely see a cop over there. The cops love 89 right around the Burlington area in VT because it changes to a 55. After going 65 for the entire trip on 89 in NH and VT, that is a tough transition.


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2006)

dmc said:
			
		

> If more cops were actually on the road - instead of hiding with RADAR and LASAR - they would catch these guys..


 What's interesting up here in Mass. is that there are plenty of police out on the road on highway details, but you see cars blazing by at 75 MPH and nothing happens.

I thought that one of the reasons we "need" to have (and pay the premium for) police at highway details was for traffic enforcement. :???:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 22, 2006)

> I thought that one of the reasons we "need" to have (and pay the premium for) police at highway details was for traffic enforcement.


that is one thing i love about  not living in MA any more...  i don't get pissed off every time i see construction because i know my tax dollars are not going to pay time and a half for some over paid state trooper sitting in his car doing nothing.  i used to pass two dozen troopers on I93 during the construction of the bridge.  they still have two or three details at there every night last time i was in boston a month ago.  i have heard the justification for having police watch construction and the justification is lame, total waste of tax payer dollars.


----------



## roark (Mar 22, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> that is one thing i love about not living in MA any more... i don't get pissed off every time i see construction because i know my tax dollars are not going to pay time and a half for some over paid state trooper sitting in his car doing nothing. i used to pass two dozen troopers on I93 during the construction of the bridge. they still have two or three details at there every night last time i was in boston a month ago. i have heard the justification for having police watch construction and the justification is lame, total waste of tax payer dollars.


I've seen similar in NH, except it's usually a local PD. Once saw a police car from a town ~50 mi away at a constrcution site!?


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 22, 2006)

hammer said:
			
		

> What's interesting up here in Mass. is that there are plenty of police out on the road on highway details, but you see cars blazing by at 75 MPH and nothing happens.
> 
> I thought that one of the reasons we "need" to have (and pay the premium for) police at highway details was for traffic enforcement. :???:


I'm glad they just sit there. Route 3 would be a miserable drive if they tried to pull people over that are going 70. Since it was widened there is no way it should still be a 55.


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I'm glad they just sit there. Route 3 would be a miserable drive if they tried to pull people over that are going 70. Since it was widened there is no way it should still be a 55.


 I read in the Globe that the speed limit on Rt. 3 will be raised to 65 MPH...I think that (or higher) is the _de facto_ speed limit in any case.

It just gets me that people can go past police cruisers at 75 in a 55 zone and they don't bat an eye...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2006)

Don't know how good it is, but http://www.woot.com/ has a radar detector on it's site for 49.95, this is a one day only deal.


----------



## trailertrash (Mar 22, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> that is one thing i love about  not living in MA any more...  i don't get pissed off every time i see construction because i know my tax dollars are not going to pay time and a half for some over paid state trooper sitting in his car doing nothing.  i used to pass two dozen troopers on I93 during the construction of the bridge.  they still have two or three details at there every night last time i was in boston a month ago.  i have heard the justification for having police watch construction and the justification is lame, total waste of tax payer dollars.




i may be wrong but doesn't the construction company pay for the cop?


----------



## salida (Mar 22, 2006)

From Jay's website today:

SPEED TRAP IN NORTH TROY 
If you're travelling to the mountain from Quebec or Ontario and crossing at the Highwater/North Troy border - watch your speed as you pass through the village. There is almost always a speed trap in the 25mph zone. (For our Canadian friends, 25mph = 40km.)


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2006)

trailertrash said:
			
		

> i may be wrong but doesn't the construction company pay for the cop?


 Yes, but who pays the construction company?  We the taxpayers do...


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 22, 2006)

There's a reason it's called Taxachusetts...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 22, 2006)

thats why i have a Passport 8500 radar installed in both my cars


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 22, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Don't know how good it is, but http://www.woot.com/ has a radar detector on it's site for 49.95, this is a one day only deal.




LOL, Andy.  I got my woot on at 9:00 this morning.  It should be here by next week!


----------



## dmc (Mar 22, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> LOL, Andy.  I got my woot on at 9:00 this morning.  It should be here by next week!



I dig woot and steep and cheap...

I saw three women wearing the same Arctyrx jackets last weekend..  All of them got them off of S&C


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow, I never knew about steep and cheap.  That one is more geared to my taste.  Thanks!


----------



## Catul (Mar 23, 2006)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> thats why i have a Passport 8500 radar installed in both my cars



Yup, wouldn't want to be driving without my trusty Valentine One's in both our cars either.  The wife just bought a new minivan and we haven't hardwired the V1 yet, gots to be careful while we drive that for now - it's just SO easy to be doing 10mph or so over and get ticketed, especially near the end of the month


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 23, 2006)

just too hard not driving fast in the Audi, but even with the truck, its so hard to go from driving 75mph for 4hrs to 20 mph thru a town...the Passport has saved me numerous times


----------



## Marc (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm glad _someone_ else knows what's it's like.


Flat torque curves are a dangerous, dangerous thing, eh SKIQUATTRO?



By the way, how's the gas mileage with the 8 cyl? ... I get about 25 mpg in the 2.7TT, 24 and occasionally a lil below 24 driving like... well... you know.  Giving left foot some exercise.


----------



## skibum (Mar 24, 2006)

on Rt. 49 to Waterville Valley the Thornton cops are the worst. They like the campground driveways just after Campton Pond and the small lot at Six-mile bridge.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 25, 2006)

There where 6 state troopers on I-87 between the Jersey border and the Harriman tolls. I never saw so many speed cops on the Thruway before. Five of them had "customers" and one was lying in wait to catch one.


----------



## skibum1321 (Mar 26, 2006)

I actually got pulled over right after I crossed over the NH state border from Brattleboro yesterday. It was on Rte. 9 right after you cross over the bridge from VT to NH. Luckily I only got a warning.


----------



## Bumpsis (Mar 26, 2006)

*Franconia Notch trap*

A tricky spot on 93 south (NH), still in Franconia Notch State Park.

Right after the one lane chages into the two lane. It looks like you're on regular interstate  after traveling at 45 mph through the notch, so most people just rev back up to 65 + but they're still within the confines of the state park and the 45 mile speed limit conitues for a good 5 miles or so.

The cops love to get you just before the sign announcing 65 mile speed limit comes into view. 
It's really easy to fall into this trap, although it's not heavily utilized by the NH State troopers.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 26, 2006)

*..........*



			
				SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> just too hard not driving fast in the Audi, but even with the truck, its so hard to go from driving 75mph for 4hrs to 20 mph thru a town...the Passport has saved me numerous times


Gotta use that cruise control *SQ*!


----------

